
20 CDs Curated by Steve Jobs and the iPod Team - jcurbo
http://nobi.com/entry-1239.html
======
nabla9
Good choices.

I'm not a big classical music listener, but if I had to pick only one record
to listen for the rest of my life and everything else would be gone forever,
it would be the Goldberg Variations by Glenn Gould (1981 recording if I had to
choose). No other piece of music has ever had so strong effect on me. Not even
close.

~~~
jquast
Agreed.

